# Front Cap Wax - What Kind



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a 2011 250RS, and I have never really waxed my RV. I just use the wash and wax twice a year, and seems to keep things clean and bright. But the sides and back of my trailer dont get as much sun as the front cap where it is stored. I have noticed some chalking on it (I have the white cap)

Was thinking of at least waxing the front cap. Is there a specific RV wax a person should use, or would a car wax like Mothers work fine?

I dont plan on doing the entire trailer, just the cap.

Thanks


----------



## popsolo (Apr 3, 2018)

Ive always treated my campers the same way I treated my fiberglass Corvettes, with a high percentage carnauba wax, mothers is a good example. There are others that might be easier but I found nothing tougher and better for my finish. Hope that helps, sorry it took so long for you to get an answer but I just joined the forums😎


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I just ordered Meguiers M6732 gel coat restoration compound here : https://www.amazon.com/Meguiars-M6732-Marine-Step-Compound/dp/B00029CYRG I like Meguirers product but Mothers Brazillian or 303 products are fine choices also. Between major hand waxings, I would recommend a spritz/spray detailer or waxes. Quick and easier than full-bodied waxes.

Most of the trailer is fiberglass but the nose cone is prone to fading. I'm lucky that mine is white and doesn't look as bad as a lot of the brown ones. I agree with popsolo that a good carnauba wax should be applied annually. I use an 8" pad on my power buffer because my hands have gotten where they fail to grip for hours on end.

Good luck making your baby gleam! :sun_smiley:

Have fun and do it in the shade.

Leigh


----------



## smartrving (5 mo ago)

I'm on my second bottle of 303 wax now. I take advantage of it on the black bumpers and interior of my RV to protect it from the tough southwestern US sun. It really brings faded bumpers back to life. I have to reapply every 2 months to stay my fiberglass moneyed and cared for.


----------

